# Branson



## aussiemick (Jun 11, 2008)

Well in a couple of weeks I am going to be in branson for afew days and was wondering where are decent places to eat round there. Prefer BBQ but open to ideas, also coming in from oklahoma any good bbq supply places on the route. Thanks in advance.


Mick


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 11, 2008)

are you coming through springfield to goto branson?


----------



## aussiemick (Jun 12, 2008)

As fas as I know yes we coming through springfield


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 12, 2008)

Mick - my Mom is coming back from Branson/Springfield tomorrow and was there for about 3 weeks. I'll get some restaurants for ya and send ya a PM.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 12, 2008)

No good que joints in Branson, sorry. The only good one they had was on the strip and it is gone. Sorta hard to find any really good place to eat there any more. I do go to Landry's for seafood. It's "Ok".
If you are in Sprangfiel look up *Crosstown Barbeque*. It's the *Real Deal*!
As far as supplies go, good luck.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got some ideas for ya. Sorry I can't give directions though. You may have to call the places if you want to go there. 

There is a place called BT Bones that's really good. There is a Shorty Smalls that's good too. I think that is a chain. Maybe a regional one? It's still real good. There are several good BBQ places. But... there are two that I can recommend that isn't necesarily BBQ but worth a stop. 

One is called McFarland's. It's inside the mall that has Imax is the best way I can tell you how to find it. It's down home cooking stuff. I've never had anything bad there. Their chicken pot pie is awesome. My wife loves their meatloaf. BUT... even though the food is great, that's not why I'm recommending it. You can enjoy great food and have a bit of prank at the same time. I don't know how many people you will have with you but they have a round table that will seat about six. You can request this table on the down low so only you know about it. The prank is that the table slowly... and I mean slowly rises. It rises so slowly that you never notice that it's moving. You just go for a bite and "all of a sudden" the table is chest high. It may seem corny. Maybe it is. I don't know, but I did it with my family and they all got a huge kick out of it. 

Okay... the other one is not actually in Branson. It's between Branson and Springfield on hwy 65 in Ozark, MO. It's called Lambert's. There is almost always about an hour wait to get in that place but it's worth it. You can get all you can eat ribs! That's right. All you can it. And they are good ribs too! Plus it's a fun place too because they throw rolls all around the room. They way it works, is everything is all you can eat. What ever entree you order, which they have a lot to choose from. Ribs is just one choice. There is also steak, pork chops, I can't remember what all but good stuff. They bring side dishes around "family style". It's a great place. 

Have fun. Hope this helped.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 12, 2008)

if your coming through springfield you need to eat at Buckingham's ( 3 locations 1 right across from bass pro shops on campbell ave., and 1 on Glenstone ave just south of I-44) it is always rated the best bbq in the ozarks and it is very very good. also if you are on 65 south from i-44 get off at the Chestnut expwy exit and go west about 1/2 mile and there is a store called outdoor home on the north side of the road. they have alot of stuff in there anything from rubs and sauces all the way up to 6' weber kettles and lots of different types of wood.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 12, 2008)

let me know if you need some better directions to these places


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe BT Bones is defunct. And Shorty Small's is not a Q place, and also not what it was when it first opened. As far as BBQ goes Branson suffers.
I *HIGHLY* recommend *Lambert's*! "Home of throwed rolls" and good "home style" cooking.
And McFarland's is also not bad.
$.02


----------



## irontide (Jun 12, 2008)

*Lambert's is a must.  They are the home of the throwed rolls and have been featured on the travel channel as one of the top restaurant destinations.  There chiken fry is about the size of a serving plate.  It is good to get there from 11:00 to 11.30 or 2:00 to 5:00 to help with the wait.*


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 12, 2008)

lambert's is great and your right the wait is crazy. i was driving by there to get head to springfield yesterday and there was 6 tour busses and the outside patio looked like a concert and this was at 3:00 pm on a wed. afternoon.  you won't find really any bbq there but it is good.


----------



## cook1536 (Jun 12, 2008)

McFarlands is a must. It is toward the end of 76 Country Blvd across from Country Tonight. It is in with the IMAX. I believe it is 376 that you turn on. 

We will be heading out there next month. If you want a good meal and show, the Dixie Stampede is an good dinner show.

I think there is an Uncle Joe's Bar-B-Que on 76 as well, best I can remember, never ate there though so don't know how good it is.

There is also a Famous Dave's at Branson Landing there is a few BBQ places in Branson, just don't know how good they are. Rib Crib, Danna's BBQ and Burger Shop, Sadies Sideboard and Smokehouse


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 12, 2008)

I live about 70 miles from both Branson and Springfield,and I go to both places all the time.If you are looking for a first rate BBQ place you won't find it at either place.
There are lots good places to eat but not any first rate BBQ places.
If I had to chose one it would be Buckingham's for BBQ.


----------

